# Refrigirator for cooling a room?



## audix2359 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in the planning stages of my grow room.  Even with good ventilation, I think my room's going to get up into the high 70's or low 80's.  I'm trying to pre-plan and solve these problems before they occur.


Aside from purchasing a portable AC unit, what are some things that I could do to lower the temp in my planned 11.5 sq foot room?  Some things I've though of are:

1.  Buy a micro refrigirator and crack the door.  Some of these are around $60.00 (1.7 cubic feet).  Other 6-pack varieties are around $20.00 but I'm not sure how well they actually work.

2.  Use frozen bags of ice and blow a fan on them.  I'm not going to be in the room 24x7 and while I'm sure that this would cool the room for a while, I think it might heat back up after a while.  Has anyone tried this and had success?


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

#1 - No way no how.  Good try though.  There are not enough BTU's in the fridge to even near the requirement of your grow space. 

#2 - Nope.  What a pain with the melting ice, and lugging it everywhere.  Still not enough BTU's.

Need mechanical ventilation (exhaust) or window a/c cooling.  Sorry.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 3, 2007)

Check this out:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#TEMPERATURE

_" Optimal temperature is 27-30 C (80-86 F) if you have strong light with no CO2 enrichment. Less than 21 C (70 F) is too cold for good growth. "_

Sounds like you will be ok man, you'll be in the sweet spot.


----------



## audix2359 (Oct 3, 2007)

I read the thing about optimal temp but I also have the "Medical Growers Bible" and it says that the optimal temperature range is between 72 and 76 deg.  I've also read in a few places, including the "Bible" that lower temperatures produce more female plants, so I'm really focused on this part.  

I definitely plan to vent heavily.  Maybe I'll drop the temp in my place a little more; perhaps I can pump enough fresh air in the room to keep the temp down.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2007)

What size light are you using?  Is it air cooled?  What size is the A/C?  

I would think that an air cooled light plus an A/C unit should keep things cool enough in a room that size.  If this is the flower room, running the lights at night also helps with the temps.  If you are in a northern climate, the cooler fresh air  should do the trick.  I wouldn't be for going out and buying stuff you might not need.  Also, I have found the using the right tool (or appliance in this case) saves you time, money, and aggravation.  Like, if a small frig made a good A/C unit, they would market them as such.

Also, read up on how to get more females.  Temps, amount of blue light, amount of different nutrients, etc, etc. also plays a big part.


----------



## Glades (Nov 5, 2007)

The problem with the door of a micro refrigerator ( or any size) being open in the same room you're cooling is....where is the heat your rejecting out of the space going to go? The room will accually heat up faster than without it. You need a window a/c unit with it's "back end" completely separate from the "cool room". Or any system with a remote condenser.


----------

